
China Is Building a Robot Army of Model Workers - augb
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601215/china-is-building-a-robot-army-of-model-workers/
======
akeck
The human labor cost delta between the US and China is large enough to make
Chinese human labor worth using by US companies. Is there the same level of
delta for robot labor cost? If the total cost of a dark factory labor is
roughly the same in the US and China, it will be harder to justify
manufacturing in China and then shipping to the US.

